# o vei privii intrun tarziu [o vei privi într-un târziu]



## xesya

Hello all, 

Could anyone help me translate this into English? I believe it is Romanian:

o vei privii intrun tarziu
o vreme de mult uitata
si-o vei sopti incetisor
a fost odata

Thank you for any help you can give.

~ xesya


----------



## robbie_SWE

xesya said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Could anyone help me translate this into English? I believe it is Romanian:
> 
> o vei privii intrun tarziu
> o vreme de mult uitata
> si-o vei sopti incetisor
> a fost odata
> 
> Thank you for any help you can give.
> 
> ~ xesya


 
Hi, 

You've come to the right place! It means something like this: 

_*You'll see it in a later time,*_
_*a forgotten time *_
_*and you will whisper it slowly, *_
_*there was a time/once upon a time.*_ 

Hope this helped! 

 robbie


----------



## xesya

Thank you, Robbie!


----------



## gabriela_sima

xesya said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Could anyone help me translate this into English? I believe it is Romanian:
> 
> o vei privii intrun tarziu
> o vreme de mult uitata
> si-o vei sopti incetisor
> a fost odata
> 
> Thank you for any help you can give.
> 
> Another suggestion
> A little late, but it may help other people:
> 
> ~ xesya


 o vei privi intr-un tarziu = eventually you will see it/her
o vreme de mult uitata - a long-forgotten time
si-o vei sopti incetisor - and you will whisper it gently
a fost odata - once upon a tine/ there used to be


----------



## Robyyz

Some corrections ...if you don't mind:
"O vei privi într-un târziu
O vreme de mult uitată
Şi-o vei şopti încetişor
A fost odată"


----------

